# هل يمكن التوصل الى طلاء الذهب الصينى



## الخرنفش (8 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*********************
جميعا فى مصر وفى بعض الدول العربيه قد انبهرنا بالذهب الصينى . وهو فعلا منتج جيد ومفيد لزياده جمال المراه وباتقان لم نتوصل اليه بعد .. لكن هل سنظل شعب مستهلك فقط ؟؟؟ 
فقد قررت ولله الحمد ان يتم انتاج الذهب الصينى بمصر ..وأحتاج الى طلاء كيميائى يستمر لفتره طويله .
.فهل لديكم اى علم بالموضوع فارجو افادتى ..


----------



## الخرنفش (9 يوليو 2010)

ايه ياجماعه محدش عارف حتى الان ..ياريت اللى يعرف يقولى


----------



## zaher z (11 يوليو 2010)

ما رأيك بزيارة لهذا الموقع 
www.goldtar.ucoz.com

يكمن يفيد والله اعلم 

وسلامي لك


----------



## الخرنفش (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا صديقى العزيز على مشاركتك ...


----------



## chemicaleng (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
مرفق ملف تحت اسم ( Understanding Gold Plating ) ارجوا ان يفيدك فى بحثك 
الله الموفق


----------



## احمدعباده (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------

